# Testing the Pioneer Carrozzeria DEH-P01: Freq. Respose, EQ and X-Over



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Quick test on the Pioneer Carrozzeria DEH-P01.
IASCA cd on repeat on track 28 (Pink Noise) using an RCA to XLR cable into an M-Audio Mobile Pre soundcard.

Settings: Flat
Vol: 15/62










Settings: Flat
Vol: 30/62










Settings: Flat
Vol: 45/62










Settings: Flat
Vol: 62/62










Settings: Loudness On
Vol: 10/62










Settings: Loudness On
Vol: 15/62










Settings: Loudness On
Vol: 30/62










Settings: Loudness On
Vol: 45/62










Settings: Loudness On
Vol: 60/62










PS: The fall on both ends of the spectrum are artifacts from my measumement setup. Take a look at the "Testing the Denford 8250" thread to see the patern.
This HU is ruler flat.

J.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Testing the EQ portion.

Settings: - 12 db's on 6.3 khz
Vol: 30/62










Settings: + 12 db's on 6.3 khz
Vol: 30/62









J


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Testing the x-over section.

Settings: 12 db's slope High Pass at 1 khz
Vol: 30/62










Settings: 18 db's slope High Pass at 1 khz
Vol: 30/62










Settings: 24 db's slope High Pass at 1 khz
Vol: 30/62










Settings: 30 db's slope High Pass at 1 khz
Vol: 30/62










Settings: 36 db's slope High Pass at 1 khz
Vol: 30/62










J.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Testing the x-over section.

Settings: 6 db slope Low Pass at 1 khz
Vol: 30/62










Settings: 12 db slope Low Pass at 1 khz
Vol: 30/62










Settings: 18 db slope Low Pass at 1 khz
Vol: 30/62










Settings: 24 db slope Low Pass at 1 khz
Vol: 30/62










Settings: 36 db slope Low Pass at 1 khz
Vol: 30/62










Settings: HP: 200 hz LP: 4 khz. Both with 24 db slopes.
Vol: 30/62










J.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

anything to compare to? DRZ, 7200...


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

so if I am reading this correct, you are getting the highest voltage out of the deck at 45/62, and it actually goes down from there?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

basshead said:


> anything to compare to? DRZ, 7200...


Denford 8250 (http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-testing-denford-8250-frequency-response.html)



gymrat2005 said:


> so if I am reading this correct, you are getting the highest voltage out of the deck at 45/62, and it actually goes down from there?


I think that not the right pic.
Let me check it out.
Confirmed, that's not the right pic.
Let me hook it up again since I made a mistake while copy-pasting it to Paint.

J.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Jorge, I thought it was kind of odd to get that result. 

Thanks for doing the testing.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

the fall at both end are related to your test platform (like the Denford)?

And yeah thanks for doing this!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

basshead said:


> the fall at both end are related to your test platform (like the Denford)?
> 
> And yeah thanks for doing this!


Yes, Sir.
I posted at the end of the first post that those are artifacts from my setup, not the HU's.

J.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cool deal, Jorge.


Per the other thread, did you check into the calibration?
I need to do this myself.

I toyed around with the bitone the other night but didn't post results. pretty cool stuff to see.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

ya at wat volume is the highest voltage out?


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Good stuff!


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

I forgot to say "Thanks" for doing this Jorge.

Thanks!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

If all you P01/P99RS owners have a minute, I would appreciate your input here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...01-dex-p99rs-users-about-usb.html#post1012931

Thanks.

J.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I just noticed the DSP uses Butterworth filters instead of Linkwitz-Riley. 










"Comparison of the magitude response of the summed Butterworth and Linkwitz-Riley crossover filters. *The Butterworth crossovers have a +3dB peak at the crossover frequency*, whereas the L-R filters have a flat summed output."


----------



## ~Spyne~ (Oct 17, 2008)

Bit of a grave dig here, but does any know/able to calculate the Q of the EQ?
From the above, it looks to be about 1.6-1.8, but that's only one example...I'd be curious to know if that Q value remains constant across the frequency range?

Cheers.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Very good information. Great to see the loudness setting at work and the crossover information. Although I have a P88RS II i suspect the type of loudness and filters to be somewhat similar.

Thanks Jorge.


----------

